# DIY Enclosure - Starting point....



## MSD Reptiles (Aug 1, 2011)

This is jumping the gun and im more just posting because ive finally picked up a few TV Units at fantastic prices that i'll be converting at a later date in the not too distant future. So just wanted to share the bases for the projects. 

All eBay purchases. First one i won for $20.50






And the next one i picked up for $15.50 and the bonus is its a three piece unit. The two side are seperate.






Ive got a corner unit thanks to eBay as well. I grabbed it for $20 a while back, but dont have pics of it. Im hoping to get a start soon. Just waiting on my styrofoam source to come good. Got pondtite ready to go. And im going to try paper mache over chicken wire as the base for the rock wall. 

The only thing i havent put thought into yet is heating. Mind you I only have one animal at the moment :lol:


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 1, 2011)

I like that second one. Whats the plan?


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 1, 2011)

the top one looks like the one that currently holds my tv etc, once i get my current enclosure build out of the shed, the tv goes on it, and then guess where the current tv unit goes...... OUT TO THE SHED ROFL


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Aug 1, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> I like that second one. Whats the plan?



Havent actually picked these two up yet. Only finished in the last two days. I'll have them by the end of the week and then i'll be able to visualise a little better. Im thinking i might remove the top shelf in the second one and divide it horizontally in the middle to create two enclosures, one for my Stimmi and the other for something else (as long as it still gives enough space in each). 

I need to have a good look at the two side units that come with that one to see how i can go about creating something to suit arboreal pythons. 

With the top one i think i will create one main large enclosure out of the centre. On one side i'll have an arboreal enclosure. And on the other side i would like to leave the shelves as is to make 3 smaller enclosures for lizards something?!? 

Not sure  Just want to get my hands dirty with some DIY.



Jaxrtfm said:


> the top one looks like the one that currently holds my tv etc, once i get my current enclosure build out of the shed, the tv goes on it, and then guess where the current tv unit goes...... OUT TO THE SHED ROFL



I'll be eagerly awaiting that build then


----------

